# LM 2's



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I finally got the ok from my wife about getting some mufflers for the goat.
I really like the sound of the LM2's and the flowmasters 44's. 
It's a tough decision right now..... I think I'm leaning toward the LM2's.

Can anyone tell me if these will fit the goat?
SLP 31064 SLP Mufflers, Mustang GT/Cobra, GTO ''Loud Mouth II'' Bullet-Type (pair) - NO RETURNS - 31064


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

The correct LMPerformance part number is 005374, SLP part number 31063, for the LM II. I think they had a Typo. Call to confirm before you order just to be on the safe side. I have ordered stuff from LMPerformance before, never an issue...


----------

